# S&W M&P 15-22 front sling swivel?



## ADB (Jan 6, 2011)

Anybody know of a place around Covington that sells them for less than $35.00. Any info would be appreciated.
ADB.


----------



## viper25963 (Jan 7, 2011)

I ordered mine from the outdoor bunker! Works perfect!
http://www.outdoorbunker.com/UTG-De...catinny-Mounting-Base-p/(lps-tl-swmtp01-).htm


----------



## ADB (Jan 11, 2011)

viper25963 said:


> I ordered mine from the outdoor bunker! Works perfect!
> http://www.outdoorbunker.com/UTG-De...catinny-Mounting-Base-p/(lps-tl-swmtp01-).htm


$$$$??????


----------

